# New and Have a Question



## arpinehb (Jan 23, 2007)

*saltwater tahnk*

Hi. This is Arpi from Glendale,CA. I had a question about my tank. Its a week that I bought a special lighting for corals and I started adding corals to my tank. Alot of algae grows on my live rocka nd regular rock and I think it is because of the light which is too bright. And my water started getting cloudy and looks brown I wanna know what is the reason and what can I do to get rid of it and have clear water again. Is it because of the brown algae. There are algae on my live sand and everyday I try to get rid of it and also I put a little Kent product for my corals and maybe that's why my water started turning brown. or my filteration is not good. Please let me know what you suggest. Thank You


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard, Arpi.:wave:

I splitted your post from a thread and moved it here.
Good luck.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

How much light do you have? What size tank? how much live rock do you have? What are your water Parameters, and how long has the tank been running?


----------



## arpinehb (Jan 23, 2007)

*cloudy water*

it is a 30 gallon tank, 65 watt,10,000k/460 Nm Actinic light, i only have 1 live rock not toobig and live sand and some regular rocks with brown algae. Last time I checked the water it was perfect.


----------



## arpinehb (Jan 23, 2007)

P.S. the tank has been running for a month.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Your lighting isactually quite weak. I run 750w over a 75g. Thats 10.5wpg to your 2wpg. 


I'm thinking you have way to many nitrates, trites or phosphates in your tank, the Kent coral food could be the culprit. What is it exactly and how much do you feed your tank? I'm thinking that the additional lighting (if your old lighting was even smaller) is now working in hand with your excess nutrients to cause an algal bloom.


----------



## dustin323 (Oct 10, 2006)

What kind of filtration are you running? It probally is excess nutrients in your tank. Try doing some water changes & possibly run some type of phosphate remover in your filter. Honestly you don't even need to worry to mush about feeding your corals. Some people don't even believe in adding food for their corals, most corals work on photosynthesis. Though your lighting is pretty low for most corals. What kind of corals do you have any way? With power compacts you should have 2 65 watt bulbs over a 30g or 1 96 watt.


----------



## arpinehb (Jan 23, 2007)

tnx for the help. you guys r great

the water is clear now and i changed the water.
everything is good but as u guys said my light was weak and i think my coral is not alive anymore or i'm not sure. but it was fine for a week after i got the light and obviously i got the light first and then I got my first coral and i dont know is it because of the light or is it because of the previous cloudy water that the coral is not in a normal shape. I'll try to put the pic here and if i didn't check for the description of the coral that I will post later. Thank you[/img]


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

There are sp many types of coral coming in from all different areas. It would be hard to say your coral died because of a particular item unless we knew what type of coral it was.


----------



## arpinehb (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi guys,
the cloudiness disappeared from my tank and when I added the "kent" for my coral, the water started changing its color to lime green. the water was cloudy 2 weeks ago and they it turned to clear gradually and after that i added kent and now my water turned lime gree. I tested my water and it was perfect. Its just the color and when i feed my fish they cant even really see the food so they can eat. its that bad and now i did 50 percent water change and I changed the filter so i hope that the water will change to clear and when i added kent to my tank I even put alittle less then it is reccomended for my 30 gallon tank. What do u guys reccommend? 
tnx


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Did the water change color right after you added the kent? did it stay that way?


----------



## arpinehb (Jan 23, 2007)

Well the water started changing one day after I added Kent. It started changing color gradually.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

What the hell is "the Kent"? The label will tell you what product it is. Kent is like a Toyota. It is the manufacturer. Telling me your Toyota is broken means nothing to me if you need a part until you say, "my Toyota CELICA needs a clutch". So you have a product made by Kent called..............


----------



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

Couldn't you use a U.V. sterilizer? From what I understand, the UV light kills anything living that runs through the unit. Wouldn't this kill all the algae off while still allowing you to use "the Kent?" :idea:


----------



## arpinehb (Jan 23, 2007)

*My orange Clown fish (the lower body got dark)*

Hello Everyone,

It was very interesting......

Yesterday night I put some new brine shrimp that I purchased in my tank and it was basically a big frozen piece and when my clow fish ate it, I noticed that it got black in the lower part of the body and one day past and it is still black, The fish looks completely happy and healthy, swimming happily with other fish like always.......

So I am wondering that it turne black because the shrimp was frozen!??????????? or maybe it was a new brand!!!!! I stopped feeding them brine shrimp for two weeks and I started again yesterday for the first time and this happene!!!!!!!!



Will it go away?? any ideas???



let me know ASAP!!!!!!


Thanks for the help!!!


:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Phatfish (Aug 30, 2009)

just wondering if it is actually algae or cyano bacteria (reddish brown slimy film). That is caused by a lot of nutrients in the water and low water flow. It is said that the nutrient is silicates and phosphates in the water. In new tanks it is virtually impossible to avoid because it is a actually a stage the tank must go through to mature. 

what kind of coral do you have? Personally I would not put any of that kent in ur tank. corals don't need to be fed that often.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This thread has become a comedy of errors.

Phatfish- the question you answered was posted in 2007.

Arpinehb - I'm not exactly sure what your question is, but I would suggest that you start a new thread so that all members of the forum have the opportunity to provide input. I think pictures would be helpful, because you are not describing an everyday situation, to say the least.


----------



## Goody (Sep 4, 2009)

picture = 10,000 words


----------



## arpinehb (Jan 23, 2007)

hello,

I don't have corals in my tank

so you are saying there are alot of nutrients in the water that is why the nemo turned black??

it looks like it is someting from inside the body

it has been almost a week now

should I do water changes???? maybe alot of pellets are in the water under the rocks???


----------

